# Just ordered a Peugeot RCZ..



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

.......Just kidding... :roll:

However specced one up and it looks very nice from the back however for £28k I won't be going anywhere near a Peugeot.



View attachment 1


View attachment 2


Will be sticking with my TT


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Agree it looks nice, but a french car is still a french car.  :?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Just can't see the apeal? :?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Where's Freddy? :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

leenx said:


> Just can't see the apeal? :?


Let me help with that...

Picture the scene: you have no taste whatsoever, you're partially sighted, and easily swayed by marketing. Not working? Ok, add this to the mix: You're also a middle-aged bored housewife, with orange leathery skin, noxious perfume, and massive sunglasses that make you look like a fly.

Is the appeal coming yet? :lol:


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Just can't see the apeal? :?
> ...


I'm non of the above. 

I think it looks nice (ignoring that front!!) but for £28k...no...for £18k I think I would choose it over a ford focus or alike.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I just don't see what's so good about this car.
The double bubble roof is a gimick,the front end is gross and its a Pug.
Enough said


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sure you'd manage to get it a good bit cheaper than £28k if you went in there with a serious look on your face, £3-4k minimum discount on a Pug of that price surely?

I've said it before but it's a good car at a good price, they'll be everywhere in the next few months.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm in paris and have seen ONE so far !!! and I think the drivers, from his looks was a peugeot guy  so they won't be anywhere


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

BlackRS said:


> I've said it before but it's a good car at a good price, they'll be everywhere in the next few months.


How can possibly think it's a good price? I think it's an absolute rip off considering you can get a TT for that price!

I think a reasonable price would be around the 20k mark, but 28k is really taking the piss!


----------



## sony (May 21, 2010)

They're nice enough in the flesh. I think why they are so talked about at the mo is that nothing french has looked so good in years. Key words here being *being french*.
For a peugeot they look great, as all their other models are shit euroboxes.
I'd never buy one in a million years, as, in my opinion, they are far too pricey even taking discounts into consideration. And I love german cars.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Listen lads, can we turn the racket down on this RZC thingy.

You know it only gets on Tosh's tits. :roll:


----------



## romfordphil (Jan 21, 2010)

The behind is ok I can see the appeal there.... but head on id insist on a paper bag so I didn't have to look it in the ugly peugeot eye!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What do you think is the best colour, do I get the TTS wheels or is there a better choice ?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

mcmoody said:


> .......Just kidding... :roll:
> 
> However specced one up and it looks very nice from the back however for £28k I won't be going anywhere near a Peugeot.
> 
> ...


Looks like one of those 99p crap cars you get in petrol stations. Like the ones which came free in a box of Frosties!!! ha ha :lol:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

romfordphil said:


> The behind is ok I can see the appeal there....


yeah, i like a big arse too. but only on a woman.

£28K? that is outrageous! in 12 months time when they are less exclusive, the discounts will be deep and depreciation will be savage. just like every other 'posh' pug.

remember the 406 and 407 coupes? delicious looking cars but only a dork would put their own money into a new one.

i can see these lined up outside the local tanning salon.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> What do you think is the best colour, do I get the TTS wheels or is there a better choice ?


i'd wait for the facelift if i were you.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet those bubble screens won't be cheap to replace if they get cracked or chipped! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hopefully it will lure away people from buying the TT, so all the misplaced hairdresser taunts will move over to it 

There are some nice elements to it, but these are massively outweighed by the following:

It's French
It's a Peugeot
It will depreciate at a rate previously unknown to man
It will fall apart within 3 years
It will be slow (on the basis of palnned engine offerings)
It will have the dynamic driving abilities of a pug 308 :-(
It's a Peugeot
and finally it's a Peugeot 

and the fact that the nice elements do not combine to an attractive package.

Charlie


----------

